# New Top Gear this Sunday 30/6/13



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi all

Dont know if this has already been mentioned but ive only just noticed that it seems a new top gear starts this sunday at 8pm


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Yep got it set to record the series.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Only been mentioned twice already :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Im getting bored of it actually.

I'd prefer an actual show with Chris Harris and perhaps some dirty looking bird that rally's the sh1t outta cars.

Thats the world I want to live in.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Just logged in and set it up to record


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

We've just supplied them with a red cover under which they'll have an Astra - so I have to watch every episode - not that I've missed one yet..


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

woohoo cant wait, set sky+ ready


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

same old stuff I guess, yawn...will still watch it tho'


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Grommit said:


> Im getting bored of it actually.
> 
> I'd prefer an actual show with Chris Harris and perhaps some dirty looking bird that rally's the sh1t outta cars.
> 
> Thats the world I want to live in.


Can I join that world too?

Old, fat guys messing about, and has been "who are they celebs" has lost it's appeal to me...

:thumb:


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Chris Harris is a bit of a choad but the dirty looking burd idea sounds ace.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Can I join that world too?
> 
> Old, fat guys messing about, and has been "who are they celebs" has lost it's appeal to me...
> 
> :thumb:


You most certainly can. We need this, im gonna google it in fact. There must be something like this across the world.



johanr77 said:


> Chris Harris is a bit of a choad but the dirty looking burd idea sounds ace.


you know it !!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

RaceGlazer said:


> We've just supplied them with a red cover under which they'll have an Astra - so I have to watch every episode - not that I've missed one yet..


Yep saw it today....there might also be a certain white 205 GTI on the show that you all know.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Just a reminder it's on at 8


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes I nearly forgot


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Just turned it on and seen NICK_MCUK's Car....

I Was like i know that car!!! Nice one!


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Just spotted it Nick! 
Looking good!!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Brigham1806 said:


> Just turned it on and seen NICK_MCUK's Car....
> 
> I Was like i know that car!!! Nice one!


I thought I had seen the number before


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

What car?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Jammy J said:


> What car?


White 205gti:thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks fellas even managed to get the Shine by Zaino sticker in full view behind Jezzer 

Was a last minute plea for help by Peugeot and the BBC for my 205 only got asked the day before at 11am!

Was a good experience but it ain't half boring watching it being filmed. Jezzer did remember the car from his DVD filming last year too


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> White 205gti:thumb:


Will watch it back I missed it.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Yawn lol


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Strange seeing a car you recognise from here on TV  looking lovely as usual Nick.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Better than the start of last series , lots of laughter , I thought they would ditch SIRPC though


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I watch the first of a new series just incase it ever improves.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Natalie said:


> Strange seeing a car you recognise from here on TV  looking lovely as usual Nick.


It was cool seeing it on the Christmas DVD but seeing it on national TV woweee!

Subtle Zaino plug too with the "Shine by Zaino" sticker in the front screen too


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ross said:


> Yawn lol


got a remote control?..


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

^ lol


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Nah I want to watch it and then come on here moaning because I am **** hot at it


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Ross said:


> Nah I want to watch it and then come on here moaning because I am **** hot at it


Also know as an "Internet Warrior" :lol:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Was watching it and thought it would be your stunning 205 Nick. Looked great!


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

Damn it missed the very start, your car must be at the start was it?

Also who does the detailing for them? Thy astra was very shiney


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Absolutely loved this series. Told the new Mrs I know that car. 

Very nice looking! Do you get paid for it? Our jus ry the normal Willy waving rights?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Jdm boy said:


> Damn it missed the very start, your car must be at the start was it?
> 
> Also who does the detailing for them? Thy astra was very shiney


Nobody....i have seen them cleaning cars before (at the DVD) shoot with a bucket of water and old sponge.

The Astra is shiny because its brand new!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I'll have to keep an eye out when it makes it to this end of the world.:thumb:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Missed it. Enjoyed it. 

Good to see that Peugeot have at last remembered how to make a good hot hatch but can't help thinking "ditch the iPod/nano/connective rubbish and make a LIGHTweight hatch that really flies" oh and "HOW much???!!!" - seems Ford have nailed it with the ST.

I have an off button for most of the dross on TV - I tend to use that myself.

Nick your 205 looked filthy as usual


----------

